# U.S. spends millions to study herbs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

U.S. spends millions to study herbs by Dennis Thompson People have been using herbal supplements for centuries to cure all manner of ills and improve their health. But for all the folk wisdom promoting the use of such plants as St. John’s wort and black cohosh, much about their effect on human health remains unknown. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

